# How To Deter Coyotes?



## SeaBreeze (Nov 11, 2017)

I have an open space behind my back yard, and over the years the amount of coyotes back there have greatly increased and become more 'assertive'.  I've seen them at the most in groups of six, but many times just two or three, or a lone one.

They come right up to the back of my chain link fence and look at my dog when he's out there, he does bark at them, but they don't seem afraid at all.  I have a six foot fence, but as I stood there the other day, I saw that it just came up to my lower lip, and I'm 5'4".  So, they could jump that if they really wanted to.

I heard that wolf urine would deter them, but it would also deter the deer, rabbits and other animals I don't want to scare away.  Also, I think it would be too expensive to buy in large enough amounts and apply as often as needed.  When we go camping in remote places, my husband would 'mark' the area around our camp to deter wild predators, our dog would help him out. 

I live in the suburbs, so aside from killing them, can you suggest a cheap and effective way to deter coyotes?  I just don't want them coming so close to our fence all the time.  At night it sounds like there are dozens howling whenever a siren sounds, but I know it just sounds that way.

A couple of weeks ago, when my dog was barking at them on his last potty break around 10pm, I decided to let him in and check them out with a flashlight.  I was surprised to hear viscous growling and heavy breathing so close to my fence.  They were either taking down a deer or other animal, or fighting among each other over prey....I don't know.

I've thought of rigging a big spotlight on the back fence, but it would have to be triggered by remote control, don't want a sensor one that goes on with every movement, it would never go off.  Anyone ever have a problem like this that they were able to take care of?

One watching me on a trail behind my house several years ago.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 11, 2017)

I haven't the faintest idea, and I live in an area where you can't let your pets out at night unattended because of them. 

You might want to contact your state or county wildlife authorities. I found those agencies very helpful when I had an infestation of rattlesnakes a few years ago.

Best of luck.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 11, 2017)

Wolf urine is "iffy" and quite expensive.  Coyotes don't like strong strange odors, so you might try buying a bunch of mothballs, and spreading them around your fence.  Ultimately, the best and Only way to get rid of them is to shoot them.  When we first moved into this deep forest, they were quite common, and I had a couple of "close encounters" with them.  There were so many of them that I got into the habit of carrying my .44 mag...and dispatched a couple of them while wandering in the forest.  Over time, as more people moved here, everyone "thinned" them out.  Now, we seldom hear or see one in the area.  

Coyote attacks on humans are quite rare, but they can climb a 5 ft. fence with ease, and family pets are just another "snack".  Make sure that you don't have any food waste in a trash can sitting outdoors...that will really attract them.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 11, 2017)

I recently saw on the new that they were putting out cyanide bombs out to kill coyotes in forest or open areas, I didn't like that idea because innocent pets were being killed by them and some children were stumbling across them needing medical attention.  http://kdvr.com/2017/11/06/cyanide-...evices-investigated-by-fox31-problem-solvers/

I think a lot of people feed them, so that's part of the problem too.  I wish instead of just killing them, they could somehow sterilize them so they couldn't reproduce so quickly.  It seems they have litters in both spring and fall.  I was walking my dog back there a long time ago and was stalked and mildly threatened by a female with pup, we came around a bend and startled her, she started barking and following.  My dog was on leash, 60+ pound Standard Schnauzer.  After stopping and clapping, yelling at her numerous times, she finally went back to her young one.

I don't keep any food outside, raccoons were coming around years back and eating peoples cat food and things they left outdoors.  I always feed my pets inside, and don't let them out at night.  I keep them inside too if we leave for a couple of hours, just to be safe.  Once I saw a fox running down the sidewalk with a whole chicken carcass from someone's trash, quite the sight! 

I carry pepper spray, but don't conceal carry in town. If I was out in the woods or on my own property I would carry protection if I thought it was needed.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> I have an open space behind my back yard, and over the years the amount of coyotes back there have greatly increased and become more 'assertive'.  I've seen them at the most in groups of six, but many times just two or three, or a lone one.
> 
> They come right up to the back of my chain link fence and look at my dog when he's out there, he does bark at them, but they don't seem afraid at all.  I have a six foot fence, but as I stood there the other day, I saw that it just came up to my lower lip, and I'm 5'4".  So, they could jump that if they really wanted to.
> 
> ...


In my city they are using live traps.  Dogs have been killed here that have been left out in yards and fenced yards, too.  I think they are killing mostly the little dogs, though.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 12, 2017)

Two solutions I have.  

1. Hang human hair at strategic points along the fence.  I know that keeps deer away from trees.

2. Use your own urine and mark your territory.

If they are not doing any harm, they would be good company for me.

I would have a hard time killing any animal now.


----------



## HazyDavey (Nov 12, 2017)

I don't know if this would work for coyotes, or if it's even feasible for you to do but.. How about setting up a electric hotwire on the outside of your fence? It's been awhile since I've done one but it wasn't that hard for us to setup and the cost wasn't that bad. Figure out how long a wire you want to string then you'll get an idea what size charger to buy. And the rough cost of the rest of the materials.

Ours had a very small shock, almost like a tingle when you touched it. Not that bad at all..  


Maybe a couple of pop's on Willy's nose and they might learn to stay away. When we used ours, I could just unplug it after using it a week or so. Nothing would come near it.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 12, 2017)

They are loosing more and more of their own habitat..&#55357;&#56869;


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 12, 2017)

Ken N Tx said:


> They are loosing more and more of their own habitat..&#55357;&#56869;



I know Ken, that's why I wouldn't want to kill on either unless it was on the attack.  I really feel bad for all these wild animals, as more land is developed mainly in cities and suburbs.  I just don't want them by my fence a lot, because I don't want my pets attacked, just being overly cautious.

Davey, I don't want to use any shock devices, because I wouldn't want the rabbits, deer or other animals/birds getting zapped.  Ruthanne, there have been stories about small dogs being attacked, coyotes also run loose in the dog park area where I go, my dog now is 35 pounds, he's fast but he's not a fighter, so if two coyotes teamed up on him, he'd probably be toast.  

Thanks to everyone for your ideas.


----------

